# The "Lock" is hot!!!!!!!!!!



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Weather was not going to stop me today from catching the ever so elusive Hybrid. Got there around 7am and it was VERY cold and raining. Went with a couple of other 2coolers and had our limits and some whites within 3 hours. We were using live shad and the action was non-stop. I guess the fish get hungry when it rains since there is no other crazy people out there like us feeding them.:spineyes: Here are some pics. Don't ever let the weather ever stop you from fishing.

Keep in mind its about 40 degrees and has been raining the whole time we were out there. So if I look just a little bit cold its because I am.









Tejatroutkiller with his 26inch hog.









Some of the fish we caught, we split em up with everyone.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

SHA if i didn't have to work this morning i would have been on the water this morning also, you only need to dress for the weather & get after it.

WTG & TFS, YOUR A TRUE FISHERMAN!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg !!!nice catch


----------



## LILMAN (May 10, 2008)

nice haul!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see you didn't need help from me! Nice catch you guys. Awesome fish huh? Wipers are mean fighting machines in the current. Missed your call, but like I said, you guys got it going on.
SS


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Those Hybrid filets are really good grilled!(be sure to take out the blood lines) Nice catch!-Mike


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. These hybrids are like the redfish of the freshwater. My buddy had his cheapy Shimano rod broken yesterday and lost a rod&reel when a big one pulled it out the rod holder.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Great pics. 

Thanks for posting
R.E.B.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SaltH2oAssassin*  
_... That might have been my last trip there._

Bet you are glad it wasn't your last trip?

There may be some luck in fishing, yes, but there are some who can make their own luck....and by going when others stayed home, you did just that. Tip of the hat to you Sir.

Hope to see you on the water.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job guys! :dance:


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Congratulation on your catches! Since you went early in the morning, did you see any whites schooling by the lock? WTG!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great going Assassin! You earned those fish. Nothing like fishing in nasty weather and slaying em. I have been fishing up there there for awhile and I just don't remember hybrids being so plentiful. Or maybe I just wasn't paying attention, but it seems the Hybrids are in good shape population wise.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

wadefisherman said:


> Congratulation on your catches! Since you went early in the morning, did you see any whites schooling by the lock? WTG!


Yes, In the usual spot. Shads busting everywhere. Lasted bout 2 hours and stopped.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Yes, In the usual spot. Shads busting everywhere. Lasted bout 2 hours and stopped.


I hear a lot of mention about the Lock and Dam are y'all talking about the Trinity river dam or else where?hwell:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

They are talking about the Lock and Dam near Centerville HWY 7


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

fishinganimal said:


> They are talking about the Lock and Dam near Centerville HWY 7


Man that's a long ride but worth it if they mop up like that. Thanks fishinganimal, I'm gonna have to plan a weekend trip up there. :dance:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

This is not a warning but a reminder, know your size limits, lengths and your fish types. Since hunting season is over TPWL is a frequent there and they play no favorites.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Northsider I bet that SaltH2OAssain can tell you that it ain't easy as it sounds, there are about 3, maybe more trips to the L&D before you get in a groove. When you do, it will be a place of reverence for you, a fisherman's dream on a good day. Can't get a bite the next, but when it's right, what can I say? Just read the reports. I am most enthused by all of the hybrids in reports. There is no harder fighter in freshwater, and I hope to see those wipers on the South end of the lake when the spawning is done.
SS


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

johnmyjohn said:


> This is not a warning but a reminder, know your size limits, lengths and your fish types. Since hunting season is over TPWL is a frequent there and they play no favorites.


Just curious as to what or who are you referring to? Believe me, as many on 2cool who have fished with me, I know my size limits, bag limits and fish type.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Assassin, 
He's posting a friendly warning to the guys who've never been to the lock and dam. And, he's right. The wardens are out there doing their job. Sounds like you're a little paranoid there. Relax dude.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

randyrandy said:


> Assassin,
> He's posting a friendly warning to the guys who've never been to the lock and dam. And, he's right. The wardens are out there doing their job. Sounds like you're a little paranoid there. Relax dude.


Not paranoid. I take it offensively if you make that comment in my thread. Because I feel you are making that comment towards me. You just don't go around in everyone's thread and post warnings about knowing your size limits, bag limits, etc. Let me ask you this, do you do that? I don't. I'm glad the wardens are out, they should be. Everyone that fish should always think that the warden will check them, that way they stay legal and have nothing to worry about. Come on guys, just enjoy the post and pics.
:cheerseace, love and tight lines!


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report Salt. From the look on your face, you guys derserved those fish even you went over the limit.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Great catch! We were planning a trip up there last Friday, but backed out due to the weather...but after reading your report, we're all kicking ourselfs for not going!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Didn't mean to offend anyone, I kept an 18 inch hybrid according to my measurement on my rod, my friend measured it with his ruler and it was 17 1/2 the warden came right after I let it go. My butt cap got shoved in. My wife was reading a book while I fished there a few years back, she never touched my extra pole leaning against her chair, she got a ticket for fishing without a liscence. I guess experience makes me cautious. I still don't mind wardens coming around, they're what I pay for. And you're right this is your thread and I will keep it in mind for the future.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Not a problem Johnmyjohn. I understand where you coming from. Off to the SaltH2O fishing tomorrow.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Salt, The hybrids at the lock have also reminded me of redfish the few times I've caught them. Way to go with catch.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Lock and Dam Game Wardens*

I have had several fishermen up there tell me that GWs gave them heck for keeping over 2 hybrids/stripers stating the limit there was only 2. I have reviewed the guidelines very carefully, which show the only section of Trinity with limit of 2 is below Livingston dam between counties that are much further south of L&D?

You ever hear of this?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

To my knowledge the only place it is 2 is below the Lake Livingston dam to the bridge just south of it on hwy 3278.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

01 Aggie said:


> I have had several fishermen up there tell me that GWs gave them heck for keeping over 2 hybrids/stripers stating the limit there was only 2. I have reviewed the guidelines very carefully, which show the only section of Trinity with limit of 2 is below Livingston dam between counties that are much further south of L&D?
> 
> You ever hear of this?


No, but I wish it was so.

Why should the hybrids/stripers at L&D be any less protected than those below the dam at Livingston? If anything they should be more protected, IMO because they are much more vulnerable.

Those fish...just being able to stand on the bank and have a legitimate shot on every cast to tie into a 10 pound hybrid..thats special and worth protecting, IMO. It is an amazing fishery. Reduced limits and "artificials only" during the spawning runs would seem appropriate for such a unique fishery.

I hope it lasts for many years and everyone who wants to can get a shot at these fish. It is indeed special.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone fished here recently? How was the water level and fishing? Thank you!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

As of Wednesday, my brother told me the water was about 10' higher than before the rain. And spent about 4 hours with nothing to show for it.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

1st time fishing up there this year. From the way the reports are starting to slow down, I think its over up there unless you want to go for some catfish.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I called the Lock N Dam marina this afternoon regarding to fishing condition. They told me the fishing has been slow and people caught only few white bass and catfish.


----------

